# How long after coming off the pill did it take to regulate



## LovedUpCouple

Been up and down with the contraceptives trying to find the right one, and i'm on Loestrin 20 atm, thinking about coming off the pill to NTNP; just wondered how long approx it'd take to get my cycle back :)

ty<3


----------



## Deeper Blue

Mine was still all over the place when I got pregnant 6 months after stopping, it just seemed to be getting longer and longer (still is!). I was on Microgynon. 
x


----------



## babymammy

ive currently just finished takin my pill to start and get my body back on track before starting to TTC. hopefully it wont take to long but will keep u up 2 date.


----------



## MrsN

I came off Marvelon in October, and my cycles were all over the place to start with. Longest one was 50 days. I thought things were starting to get back on track as last month was a normal 28 day one, however Im now on CD 36 and still no sign of AF so looks like there still not back to normal! I think everyone is different, but be prepared for it to take a while to regulate. xx


----------



## Ley

I came off Microgynon 8 weeks ago and still have no period. It is different from person to person. Some women go back to normal straight away but for others it can a good few months x


----------



## luckyme225

Once coming off Yaz my period was all over the place for a few months.


----------



## hulahoops04

I came off the pill in May last year. My cycles still range from 31 days to 46 days. Was really hoping they would have settled down by now!


----------



## plutosblue

I stopped Microgynon in July last year and I am still waiting for a period 8 months on... I think I am starting to go insane :rofl:


----------



## maybabydoll

I was on Microgynon too and when I came off I had a period 4 weeks later, then had a regular 28 day cycle.


----------



## Amygdala

I was really lucky and had regular (26 to 28 days) cycles straight after coming off the pill about a year ago now. My temperatures were a bit messed up in the first few cycles but my cycle length went straight back to normal and that was after 11 years of being on the pill. I have a friend though who came off the pill at the same time and she's still not had a period about a year on. Drinking raspberry leaf tea is supposed to help cycles regulate.


----------



## L005

I came off the pill in December and my cycle ranges from 21-29days since then, so not really regular yet


----------



## calliebaby

plutosblue said:


> I stopped Microgynon in July last year and I am still waiting for a period 8 months on... I think I am starting to go insane :rofl:

If you don't get it soon, you should go to your doctor and see if she will prescribe you progesterone to kick start your period. It is not healthy to go too long without a cycle.


For me, I came off of the pill last April and it took me 8 months to regulate into a 32 day cycle. I was on Yaz for only a year and was on Loestren on and off for 8 years. I find that temping is a lifesaver with crazy periods. I can at least know if I ovulated and when my period is coming.


----------



## amyclaire

I came off cerazette last july and am not regulated yet. Had cycles from 30 to over 70 days xxxx


----------



## nikileigh

i was on Microgynon i finished it and then 4 weeks later i was back to normal! i guess every person is differant


----------



## Ley

All you women that have gone back to normal are so lucky!. I feel so out of whack with my body right now.
I would kill for a cycle right now, even an irregular one.


----------



## selina22

hi i came of cerrezzete on 27 of feb no AF yet but no been that long hope she comes soon x


----------



## plutosblue

calliebaby said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped Microgynon in July last year and I am still waiting for a period 8 months on... I think I am starting to go insane :rofl:
> 
> If you don't get it soon, you should go to your doctor and see if she will prescribe you progesterone to kick start your period. It is not healthy to go too long without a cycle.
> 
> 
> For me, I came off of the pill last April and it took me 8 months to regulate into a 32 day cycle. I was on Yaz for only a year and was on Loestren on and off for 8 years. I find that temping is a lifesaver with crazy periods. I can at least know if I ovulated and when my period is coming.Click to expand...

I went to see her in January and she got me an ultrasound and bloods and such but nothing is wrong, if nothing happens by the end of March I may go to see her again but I think its pretty much a wait and see thing... :blush:


----------



## LovedUpCouple

Ohhh thanks for all the replies 
Wasn't expecting to see this many. I guess i should expect to be waiting a good few months then! Being a woman really does suck sometimes xD Thanks againnnnnn!


----------



## mlyn26

I came off Yasmin pill in october 2008 - yes 2008! and my first normal cycle was Jan/feb of this year when i got preg. Took bloody AGES. My longest cyle was just over 6 months. Doc said that if you havent ovulated by CD23 normally the egg os pretty crappy and chances of pregnancy are pretty crappy so you want cycles to be as short as pos to be in with a chance.


----------



## Ley

don't lose hope! I actually got my period today 50 days since I came off the pill and 46 days since my withdrawal bleed.
Now I'm not saying that my cycles are going to be regular, probably far from it but I feel so much better now that I have my period back lol.


----------



## LovedUpCouple

I came off pill on the 17th but i'd just had my break- taken 2 nights worth, then was late for my third so decided to stop rather than waiting for the next break, so there was a bit of blood this morning... cramping.. ect ect. But we're NTNP soo i'm going to try my hardest not to keep an eye on things and let fate do her job 

Oh and congrats on your BFP mlyn26!


----------



## Sydd

Dunno if this will help hun... I was on that pill and conceived the first month of coming off..... Was only on it 6 months though... 
Hope that gives you some help/hope ;)


----------



## selina22

Hi just thought id add i came of cerrezzete pill 27th feb and AF came today so im happy it was quick was worried it would take longer as i havent had a period for over 2yrs hope all goes well for you x


----------



## aliss

LovedUpCouple said:


> Been up and down with the contraceptives trying to find the right one, and i'm on Loestrin 20 atm, thinking about coming off the pill to NTNP; just wondered how long approx it'd take to get my cycle back :)
> 
> ty<3

I was on Alesse from age 19 or 20-25 and got pregnant (NTNP) a month later! 

It's so hard to say (as you can see from the varied responses), so if you are NTNP, just be prepared it might happen right away!


----------

